# Igualado



## ManPaisa

Del WR:
*igualado, da *


adj. amer. [Persona] que quiere igualarse con las de clase social superior a la suya.
¿Usan el término en su país/región?


----------



## Rayines

ManPaisa said:


> Del WR:
> *igualado, da *
> 
> 
> adj. amer. [Persona] que quiere igualarse con las de clase social superior a la suya.
> ¿Usan el término en su país/región?


No, que yo sepa .


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Ayutuxte:

En Costa Rica, se usa sobre todo con la acepción que recoge la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua:



			
				Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos said:
			
		

> *igualado, igualada.* adj., y m. y f. Irrespetuoso, que       trata de igual a igual.


Saludos,


swift


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De hecho, he notado que acá solamente se usa en el sentido que ofreció Swift.

Un saludo.


----------



## Calambur

Rayines said:


> No, que yo sepa .


Que yo sepa, tampoco.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, sí se usa y con ambas acepciones.


----------



## la_machy

De acuerdo con Swift y JeSuis...


Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Aquí no se utiliza, que yo sepa.


----------



## javier8907

No lo había oído nunca con ninguno de esos dos sentidos.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo tampoco.


----------



## Namarne

Ni yo. Antes se entendería al revés, me parece: personas de clase social alta a las que se iguala (con los demás, con "el montón").


----------



## lady jekyll

*El DRAE dice:
igualado**,  da**.* (Del part. de _igualar_). adj. Dicho de un ave: Que ya ha  arrojado el plumón y tiene igual la pluma. ||* 2.*_ Am.  Cen._,_ Bol._,_ Méx._,_ Par._ y_ Perú._ *confianzudo* (ǁ que se  toma excesivas confianzas). ||* 3.* f.  *empate.* ||* 4.*_ Taurom._ Acción de igualar el  toro.

*Yo sólo conocía las acepciones 3 y 4 del DRAE, pero no más. Ignoraba que el mismo adjetivo pudiera estar relacionado con las aves, las clases sociales e, incluso, las excesivas confianzas. 
*


*Saludos 
*


----------



## Pinairun

Antes había un sistema de "igualas" que consistía en pagar una cantidad fija mensual o anual a un médico por los servicios que este debiera prestar durante ese tiempo.

No sé si al que recibía el servicio, o sea, al cliente, se le podría llamar "igualado".


----------



## clares3

Hola:
Coincido con Pinariun en que el término "igualado" en España tiene, entre otros, el sentido de persona o entidad que a cambio de una cuota mensual recibe asesoramiento médico o jurídico. Pero es sólo una acepción, restrictiva, y nada tiene que ver con la pregunta original sobre si significa persona que ha conseguido igualarse con una clase social que no es la suya. De hecho, en tal sentido aquí (en España) no se utiliza.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Por cierto, en Costa Rica también tiene el sentido de "corriente": esa es una igualada = esa es una corriente.



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *corriente. 10.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: De trato llano y familiar.


Saludos,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> ....significa persona que ha conseguido igualarse con una clase social que no es la suya.


 
De hecho la persona no ha conseguido 'igualarse', pero actúa como si lo hubiera hecho (de forma muy confianzuda). Por eso se le llama *igualado* (dicho con un tono de desprecio).


----------



## FabiArgentina

En Argentina no se la utiliza con ese sentido, a lo sumo se la usa como sinónimo de "empatado/a":  "Mi equipo convirtió 3 goles y quedamos igualados en el marcador"...


----------



## mirx

Es una de las palabras favoritas en las novelas mexicanas.

_¿Pero quién te has creído gata igualada? ¿Cómo te atreves a hablarme así?_


----------



## ECDS

En España, ¿a un "igualado" lo llamaríamos "trepa", "nuevo rico",..., o no tiene esa connotación despectiva?


----------



## swift

mirx said:


> Es una de las palabras favoritas en las novelas mexicanas.



De hecho, por eso es que en Costa Rica se usa la palabra "igualado" con el sentido mexicano.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

ECDS said:


> En España, ¿a un "igualado" lo llamaríamos "trepa", "nuevo rico",..., o no tiene esa connotación despectiva?


 
Sí tiene una connotación despectiva pero no es igual a _trepa_ o _nuevo rico_. _Igualada_ es la empleada doméstica que trata a la dueña de la casa de tú a tú. _Igualado_ es el mensajero que trata al gran jefe como si se conocieran de toda la vida.



swift said:


> De hecho, por eso es que en Costa Rica se usa la palabra "igualado" con el sentido mexicano.


 
Así es. Creo que es un término que nació en México y se propagó con los culebrones de allí -- con muy buena acogida social por cierto.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Así es. Creo que es un término que nació en México y se propagó con los culebrones de allí -- con muy buena acogida social por cierto.


 De acuerdo, y por acá tambien se utiliza con ambos sentidos el de irrespetuoso, y de querere igualarse socialmente con otro.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Sí tiene una connotación despectiva pero no es igual a _trepa_ o _nuevo rico_. _Igualada_ es la empleada doméstica que trata a la dueña de la casa de tú a tú. _Igualado_ es el mensajero que trata al gran jefe como si se conocieran de toda la vida.


 

Sin ánimo de levantar polemica. Solo lenguaje, por favor.

¿Hay algún término que califique al gran jefe que trata al mensajero como si le conociera de toda la vida? ¿No sirve "igualado"?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Sin ánimo de levantar polemica. Solo lenguaje, por favor.
> 
> ¿Hay algún término que califique al gran jefe que trata al mensajero como si le conociera de toda la vida? ¿También se usa "igualado"?


 
No sería _igualado_, con toda seguridad. Ese término sólo se usa, en forma despectiva, para los que 'se igualan' con los 'de arriba'.
No sé. _Es muy sencillo; es condescendiente._
Seguro que hay mejores términos. A ver qué se les ocurre a los demás.


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Sin ánimo de levantar polemica. Solo lenguaje, por favor.
> 
> ¿Hay algún término que califique al gran jefe que trata al mensajero como si le conociera de toda la vida? ¿También se usa "igualado"?


 
_Gatero/a_ es el nombre que se le a la gente que se trata de tú con la servidumbre, mucho más si es con fines de ligue o de cachondeo.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> _Gatero/a_ es el nombre que se le a la gente que se trata de tú con la servidumbre, mucho más si es con fines de ligue o de cachondeo.


 
 Por estos lados se usa _sirvientero_ o _mantequero_.


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Sin ánimo de levantar polemica. Solo lenguaje, por favor.
> 
> ¿Hay algún término que califique al gran jefe que trata al mensajero como si le conociera de toda la vida? ¿No sirve "igualado"?



Hola, Pin.

Me suena "fresco". 

Saludos,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

mirx said:


> Es una de las palabras favoritas en las novelas mexicanas.
> 
> _¿Pero quién te has creído gata igualada? ¿Cómo te atreves a hablarme así?_


 
No me cabe la menor duda de que esto ha sido lo que ha influído en gran medida para el uso de dicho adjetivo en *El Salvador,* dada la enorme popularidad de las telenovelas mexicanas.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> _¿Pero quién te has creído gata igualada? ¿Cómo te atreves a hablarme así?_


 
No es que yo vea mucho las telenovelas mexicanas , pero ése es definitivamente uno de los usos típicos del término.

*Nota:
Gato/a*
*17. *m. despect. coloq._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._*servidor* (‖ persona que sirve como criado). (DRAE)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo nunca lo había escuchado, y para describir una actitud de exceso de confianza, sea la que sea, del mensajero al jefe o viceversa, el único adjetivo que me viene a la mente en este momento es confianzudo.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo nunca lo había escuchado, y para describir una actitud de exceso de confianza, sea la que sea, del mensajero al jefe o viceversa, el único adjetivo que me viene a la mente en este momento es confianzudo.
> Saludos


 

_Confianzudo_ para todos los que se comporten así. Da igual donde estén.
Esto ya me parece más igualado.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pinairun said:


> Sin ánimo de levantar polemica. Solo lenguaje, por favor.
> 
> ¿Hay algún término que califique al gran jefe que trata al mensajero como si le conociera de toda la vida? ¿No sirve "igualado"?


Hola:

No creo que se utilice igualado cuando es viceversa, en esa caso por aca diriamos que es un jefe muy pana. Tal vez amigable, y que tiene mucho don de gente.

saludos


----------



## javier8907

Se me ocurre _campechano_.


----------

